# major difference between istp and intp?



## likl

hai,


so i was wondering how big the difference would be between those, 
as I only have a really really small preference for sensing it seems. (1%)
>.> life can be cruel.
Also what would be best to have for world domination... just for future reference ofcourse

I also feel the questions about the last letter are biased.
I dont like to stick to plans from others, but I am pretty strict about plans I made myself


----------



## Small Will

This is right up my alley, being a Ti dom and all.

When determining differences between ISTP and INTP, remember that it's not a question of whether that person (you in particular) is Intuitive or a Sensor. Both types have Intuition and Sensing in their function stacks. It's more of a case of whether there's Se/Ni or Ne/Si involved. Is the Intuitive function extroverted or introverted, and what about the Sensing function?

I'm going to give some generalisations on ways in which ISTPs and INTPs are different:
* ISTPs are usually more self-assured than INTPs. This has to do with INTPs having the Ne function, which lends them a sense of naivety. INTPs therefore feel like they're lacking in what they know, and often have low self-worth. ISTPs, on the other hand, are less worried about what they can't do. ISTPs instead have this quiet, understated confidence. They don't necessarily rub in your face "I'm the greatest", but ISTPs know who they are and what their strengths are.
* INTPs take such questions as "is there free will", "what is humanity", and "what is reality" more seriously, whereas many ISTPs dismiss such questions since these are abstract qualities with no consequence on the world around them. The world is the way the world is regardless of the answer to such questions. Ne vs Se.
* INTPs entertain many more ideas than ISTPs do, and are willing to accept half-truths and maybes. ISTPs can entertain possibilities if they want, but they're not content to considering things as "somewhat true". They'll either just accept they don't know and move on, or they pick the possibility which makes the most sense to them and move on. Ne vs Ni.
* ISTPs are more "in the moment" than INTPs due to their Se function. ISTPs usually have greater situation awareness, and are more proactive in situations. INTPs are slower decision makers.
* INTPs are less likely to take risks. Their Si function lends to them a preference for the tried-and-true.
* Both INTPs and ISTPs have a penchant for both intellectual pursuits (such as history, science, or arts) and technical pursuits (such as mechanics, computers, or extreme sports). INTPs veer slightly more towards the former, whereas ISTPs - while intellectual - have a great interest in physical things which they can work with kinesthetically.
* On that note, there is a strong coloration between the Se function and kinesthetic learning.
* INTPs start with the big picture and move to the facts. ISTPs look at the facts and see how they fit together.

Again, I should stress that these are generalisations, and should only be used as pointers. At the end of the day, it's about the functions. I was more attempting to show how these functions reflect in the way these types act.


----------



## likl

wow thanks for your clear and elaborated answer.
I feel like I'm more on the Se side after al. Might be the questions about self-confidence that put me a whole lot closer to Ne.
Also I am usually not that interested in all sorts of practical things. I wonder how they work, but actually fixing cars etc. just isn't for me lol. Maybe i am just stuck in the middle, I could live with that


----------



## Draki

I have an real life example for you:
I once wrote about my ISTP friend (and Ti-Ni loops) and I'm an INTP.
Perhaps it helps you: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...p-ti-ni-loop-vs-regular-intp.html#post9266530 (also the following post was very interesting. )



> Both INTPs and ISTPs have a penchant for both intellectual pursuits (such as history, science, or arts) and technical pursuits (such as mechanics, computers, or extreme sports). INTPs veer slightly more towards the former, whereas ISTPs - while intellectual - have a great interest in physical things which they can work with kinesthetically.
> * On that note, there is a strong coloration between the Se function and kinesthetic learning.
> * INTPs start with the big picture and move to the facts. ISTPs look at the facts and see how they fit together


.

I agree very much with this. My Se and kinesthetic ability are very low ^^


----------



## NonyaBiznus

Here's a nice video I found describing the 2 types, their functional differences, and what to look for.




I'm not sure how I feel about his idea of ISTPs being more athletic than INTPs though. I don't think your body says much about your personality, although there are probably more ISTP athletes than INTP.

Regardless, its a good rough overview of the types and their functions. Give it a looksie


----------



## TyranAmiros

In general, ISTPs are more in tune with their bodies than INTPs because, well, Sensors have an easier time with understanding their own bodies than iNtuitives do. For INTPs, tertiary Si means that while we often enjoy taking a walk or eating good food, our more used Ne is constantly saying, "think about this unrelated idea!" We are often the absent-minded professor that ends up at the wrong airport because he wasn't thinking. ISTPs with auxiliary Se, on the other hand, perceive the world through how they interact with it. SPs put a lot of emphasis on being physically and mentally present because they're connected for SPs. 

For example:
An INTP learns a sport by watching others play (Si) and figuring out the patterns (Ne) and why they work (Ti)
An ISTP learns a sport by starting with a clear goal (Ni), then going out and playing (Se) before reflecting on what worked (Ti)

An INTP tackles a problem by seeing what the symptoms are first (Si), coming up with some ideas (Ne), then ranking them by likelihood (Ti)
An ISTP tackles a problem by getting an idea of what the end is (Ni), trying different approaches (Se), then thinking about why they worked or didn't work (Ti)

An INTP learns a new skill by reading and taking in information about it (Si), figuring out its relationship to other skills (Ne), then weighing in on debates to prove mastery (Ti)
An ISTP learns a new skill by understanding why that skill is important (Ni), working hard at developing it (Se), then showing off to others to prove mastery (Ti)

Note some of the differences--an INTP goes in not knowing whether they'll make any progress or succeed. ISTPs would find this horrifying. INTPs don't need to physically experience something to understand why it works, ISTPs often feel they don't fully understand it without experiencing it. INTPs are good at connecting information and drawing on past experiences, ISTPs tend to be much more focused on the present.


----------



## likl

An INTP learns a new skill by reading and taking in information about it (Si), figuring out its relationship to other skills (Ne), then weighing in on debates to prove mastery (Ti)
An ISTP learns a new skill by understanding why that skill is important (Ni), working hard at developing it (Se), then showing off to others to prove mastery (Ti)

This part is very interesting to me. Since it explains to me why I am so balanced between the two ways.
I usually learn by reading all possible information about it (this also decides if it is worth learning or not for me), going in to developing and definently showing off afterwards.
Same goes for the other two examples, I tend to start out as an INTP and after observating for a bit. And afterwards I take the more trial and error approach. It does really matter to me wether it will be worth my time or not tho. I wont do / try things with a big chance of it not working. 

Would it be possible to really sit in between them? I would have the more passive side of the INTP, while still wanting to experience the result by my self. The statisfaction I get out of that, o boy.
It takes a lot for me to get actually interested in stuff for a longer period of time tho.
For example with maths, I love the puzzles, but I usually discard the answer as it has no value to me.
So the wanting to do things side of the ISTP, only matters to me when the result is an important one.


----------



## Small Will

likl said:


> This part is very interesting to me. Since it explains to me why I am so balanced between the two ways.
> I usually learn by reading all possible information about it (this also decides if it is worth learning or not for me), going in to developing and definently showing off afterwards.
> Same goes for the other two examples, I tend to start out as an INTP and after observating for a bit. And afterwards I take the more trial and error approach. It does really matter to me wether it will be worth my time or not tho. I wont do / try things with a big chance of it not working.
> 
> Would it be possible to really sit in between them? I would have the more passive side of the INTP, while still wanting to experience the result by my self. The statisfaction I get out of that, o boy.
> It takes a lot for me to get actually interested in stuff for a longer period of time tho.
> For example with maths, I love the puzzles, but I usually discard the answer as it has no value to me.
> So the wanting to do things side of the ISTP, only matters to me when the result is an important one.


No, with typology you have to be one type, and not another.

Reading all possible information about a thing that interests you is classic example of Ti, since Ti is very exacting in its need to understand why. ISTPs learn from books too! ISTPs also observe, since their Se is an Extroverted Perceiving function.

I'm more inclined to go with ISTP for you. If you don't identify with such ISTP stereotypes as being good with cars or athletic, don't worry. These concern behaviour, and don't touch further down to the cogs in your brain.

...actually, it would help if you took one of those questionnaires in this forum so we can find out more about you think and react to situations. I highly recommend the "What's My Type Questionnaire" by Spades.


----------



## TyranAmiros

likl said:


> It does really matter to me wether it will be worth my time or not tho. I wont do / try things with a big chance of it not working.


This is tertiary Ni. ISTPs need to know whether it's worth their while. INTPs will learn for the love of learning--Ne doesn't care if it's useful, only that it's interesting. Learning about things AFTER you decide it's worthwhile is exactly what I was describing in ISTP--you make an Ni judgment about its value, then use Ti-Se to work hard to develop that skill. 

Maybe I shouldn't have used "reading" for INTP. What I meant is that INTPs perceive things in their daily lives that trigger Ne. For example, I was reading a fantasy novel and they referenced a composer. My Ne was like, "Huh, I don't know anything about that composer. Let me look him up." Two hours later, I'd learned the basics of counterpoint in late Renaissance music. That's Si picking up on something potentially interesting to Ne and using Ti to learn about it. An ISTP would generally assess "Do I have two hours right now? Is it worth spending that time on it?" and their Ni would dismiss it as not important.


----------



## omgummybears

I think we're missing the REAL question that needs to be asked...which type is better in bed. This is obviously much more important to discuss. And I'm being super, duper cereal. If that question doesn't interest you, how about THIS...Which type is better at typing.


----------



## TyranAmiros

Hmmm...both types probably overthink the whole thing, but ISTPs are less likely to give up if the first time doesn't work out, while INTPs are more likely to try something they saw online in a video once.


----------



## likl

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
On this my answer would be no. I always have a clear state of mind.​
1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
farm4.staticflickr.com/3865/14960370777_11598febb1.jpg(I am not allowed to post pics yet)
This is a hard one for me actually. Since I rarely have opinions on matters like this. From my biased point of view (I'm watching the walking dead) I suppose it would be a nice scene in that. Aside from it probably being full of walkers ofcourse​
2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
My initial tought would be something along the lines of, what was that sound. but it would be followed really quickly by how am I going to get to the concert in time. There would be no outward reaction, aside from maybe following people to see what is wrong with the car.​
3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
I wouldn't want to go most likely. A concert would be hard enough on me being social. But I would be open to a bribe of some free drinks.​
4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
Hm, when someone goes straight against my beliefs. I'd silently hate him for that. If he goes on about if for long enough, I'd crush him in a battle of words.​
5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
All my habits, believes etc. are all sacred to me. I don't think I've ever come back at something I said. My word is absolute. Gets me in to trouble often enough sadly.​
6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
They are all within the area of being just and truthfull. I guess I determined them thanks to people claiming me to be not. I can get so angry then. It would also be the only reason for me to help someone, when he is treated unjust. And they don't change, and I doubt they will. (psychology proves me wrong there tho.) I am very keen on being honest and just tho. I do however often say stuff, which can be explained both ways so I make sure I'm right every time I suppose. (This was the result of me having a sort of inner battle just now, it wasn't pretty.)​
7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
I take a lot of pride in striving to be perfect / the best. I see so many people just giving up, because they can't change an outcome. Err an example would be how I went in League of legends, for those who know it, from bronze to the top 4% in one season. While most of my friends gave up. 
b) If i could change something about my personality, it would be me showing mercy. It is something I can't now, but I would get a lot further in being social and all when I could show mercy. If someone crosses my path now, no matter how much of a friend you were, they are like inferior beings to me.​
8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I rarely have them, but when I do, they are always in a really bad and stressfull situation. I don't act upon them, but they are usually right. hehe, most people hate when I'm right in such a situation. Hence I'm labeled a pessimist.​
9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
This one is easy and I asume making me the introvert I am. Being alone at night energizes me aaaa lot, I love it. However doing stuff as skydiving and anything that gives a hughe burst of adrenaline does it too actually.I love danger somehow. Everything I have to do in collaberation with other people however, drain me completely. I suppose as to why is for the biggest part that I have ASD ( autism spectrum disorder ). they found it when I was at the age of 13 or so. They found it only then since I had adapted apparently to be almost "normal". But it does drain a lot of me to behave like that.​
10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
When around others I mostly observe. So outwards behavior Isn't something I have. So no repressing there. If any repressing there is that I don't say everything I think anymore. It is like my brain is on steroids when I'm around other people. (I must have tought for like 10 minutes about how to phrase this *sighs) I am very controlling on my surroundings, and when I can't, I escape from that situation as soon as possible. So my internal tought process is busy 24/7 when I'm with people. Mostly about do I gain anything from this and how can I get away if I don't gain things anymore​

So, that was my questionaire. I probably spend about 30-40 mins on this. Mostly being concerned about not sounding like a complete psychopath. I often wondered if I was one. I should stop here. (thanks for reading this whole thing)


----------



## TyranAmiros

Very, very ISTP. #7 and 8 are Ni in tertiary position. #4 and 6 indicate you don't use Ne. #9 points to Se directly, as does #3.


----------



## Small Will

1. Not sure
2. Ti
3. Inferior Fe
4. Strong presence of a Ji function, Ti takes the edge here due to your "battle of words" comment.
5. Again, a strong presence of a Ji function (out of context, I'd have said Fi), and augmented by Tertiary Ni - just saying your word is "absolute" is a giveaway for Ni.
6. Yet again, we have a strong presence of a Ji function - which could also be Fi in a different context.
7. TyranAminos wrote in great length about how Ni provides a goal to motivate Ti/Se perfectionism. I also noticed Inferior Fe. All four of your functions in one answer!
8. Tertiary Ni
9. Ti and Se
10. Inferior Fe, some Se as well.

Yes, you're an ISTP.

Some of your answers did seem to cross over from Ti into general Introverted Judging territory; in fact, I could have sworn some of those answers indicated Fi. But in the context of the whole questionnaire and in this thread, Ti is more obvious.

P.S. Many people on the Autistic spectrum are ISTPs. Not that being a particular type means you have the disorder by default, mind you, but this connection is one deciding factor.


----------



## likl

thanks for all your help guys

Seems like the yes/no questionaires would be more inconclusive because they don't take the way of thinking in to account.
So yea, thank you for clearing that out for me all. Wish there was a better way of showing gratitude.

As a quick side note, I wonder how people always find sociotypes on co-workers and such.
I'd be interested to see with what kind of people I hang out with.


----------



## Robopop

Small Will said:


> I'm going to give some generalisations on ways in which ISTPs and INTPs are different:
> * ISTPs are usually more self-assured than INTPs. This has to do with INTPs having the Ne function, which lends them a sense of naivety. INTPs therefore feel like they're lacking in what they know, and often have low self-worth. ISTPs, on the other hand, are less worried about what they can't do. ISTPs instead have this quiet, understated confidence. They don't necessarily rub in your face "I'm the greatest", but ISTPs know who they are and what their strengths are.


I think Ne sees how things _could be_, ISTPs usually accept things as they are more, there is less reading into things with ISTPs.

INTPs have their own kind of confidence in their accumulated experiential knowledge, it is often seen as a kind of intellectual arrogance by some. Also I think ISTPs fit in somewhat better socially because Se encourages them to keep up with their appearances more, it's better at dealing with situations as they are too, that can help in the social awkwardness department. 



> * INTPs take such questions as "is there free will", "what is humanity", and "what is reality" more seriously, whereas many ISTPs dismiss such questions since these are abstract qualities with no consequence on the world around them. The world is the way the world is regardless of the answer to such questions. Ne vs Se.


ISTPs are much more concerned with actually _doing _things(even compared to a lot of extrovert types), getting their hands on something(Se), this in some instances can make them come off as more reserved compared to INTPs because INTPs are usually into discussion of various random topics as long as they find them interesting and interconnect them(Ne), INTPs are usually more long winded than ISTPs.



> * INTPs entertain many more ideas than ISTPs do, and are willing to accept half-truths and maybes. ISTPs can entertain possibilities if they want, but they're not content to considering things as "somewhat true". They'll either just accept they don't know and move on, or they pick the possibility which makes the most sense to them and move on. Ne vs Ni.


This also goes into the difference in interaction styles between INTPs and ISTPs, ISTPs want a somewhat identifiable concrete goal(but are more flexible about it than INTJs and ISTJs), they want concrete direction whereas INTPs can seem more aimless. INTPs want the most ideal possible result and will put off decision making and keep gathering more information from various sources. This is what makes NPs appear so open-minded but also unfocused and unrealistic.

This also has to do with Ne seeing how things can be continually improved upon therefore that's why NPs have a informative interaction style while STPs have a more directive style. Now ENTPs will be more concerned with getting things started in the beginning but will gradually lose focus once their ideas become more concrete in action, so with them lots of initial enthusiasm followed by a redirection focus to something else. 



> * ISTPs are more "in the moment" than INTPs due to their Se function. ISTPs usually have greater situation awareness, and are more proactive in situations. INTPs are slower decision makers.


Agreed and this can make ISTPs appear like INTJs, but ISTPs are more impulsive, bold decision makers while INTJs are more deliberate and conscientious decision makers.



> * INTPs are less likely to take risks. Their Si function lends to them a preference for the tried-and-true.


This depends, sometimes INTPs are the ones going with "half-truths", the unproven, and the fantastical while ISTPs are more grounded. But ISTPs are more impulsive decision makers, they'll just pick one and go with it while the INTP goes back and forth between multiple different options in their head. 



> * Both INTPs and ISTPs have a penchant for both intellectual pursuits (such as history, science, or arts) and technical pursuits (such as mechanics, computers, or extreme sports). INTPs veer slightly more towards the former, whereas ISTPs - while intellectual - have a great interest in physical things which they can work with kinesthetically.


Agreed , Ti in general is more immediate and experiential than Te so even INTPs have to kind of "get their hands on things". 



> * INTPs start with the big picture and move to the facts. ISTPs look at the facts and see how they fit together.


I think ISTPs are starting from different "big pictures" than INTPs, Se is big picture oriented as well, as in broad, width based.


----------



## Spoke

Just here to say ... nice crow !

(I also think you're ISTP.)


----------



## Small Will

@Robopop I agree with what you said. I'll admit that my comment about ISTPs focusing solely on the facts wasn't true - Ni also provides a big picture for ISTPs. They focus on the details that are important - how does it play into their scheme of things?

I should probably mention that, in my original analysis, I was focused more on the Auxiliary functions - Ni and Si weren't given as much thought. ISTPs can have a strong sense of purpose because their Ni pushes them towards a goal they set for themselves, and it's because Ni is Tertiary and not Inferior that ISTPs - while often impulsive - are still more cautious than Se Dominant types.

ISTPs can get longwinded about a topic that interests them, though usually they're more laconic.


----------



## likl

Spoke said:


> Just here to say ... nice crow !
> 
> (I also think you're ISTP.)



nice crow yourself ^^ 

And yes stuff that interests me can keep be busy for easily a day. If I weren't interupted by me realising I had to do something completely different hehe.


----------

